# انواع الرجال وطرق التعامل معهم



## tamav maria (24 مارس 2010)

أنواع الرجال وطرق التعامل معهم 

إن الزوجة الذكية هي التي تستطيع أن تتعامل مع زوجها بمهارة وفن ، فكلنا 
نعلم أنه لا يوجد هناك زوج يتصف بالكمال لذالك نجد في شخصياتهم بعض العيوب ولذالك يجب علينا مراعاة ذالك عند التعامل معهم وهنا يأتي السؤال كيف يكون ذلــــك ؟ 

وباختصار فإن الإجابة تكون معرفة الزوج ، أي من الأزواج هو ؟؟ ومن ثم تحديد طريقة التعامل التي تناسب نوعية الزوج وطبيعتــــــه .... ولذلك فإننا سنقوم بتقسيم الرجال على حسب صفاتهم وسنحدد كيفية التعامل مع كل صفة : 

•الزوج ذو الطبع الحاد ( العصبي ) : 

إن هذا النوع من الرجال هم الذين تتنرفز أعصابهم ويغضبون لأتفه الأسباب ولذالك يصعب علينا التعامل معهم بيسر وسهولة ولكن لا مستحيل في سبيل تحقيق السعادة الزوجية ! 

وحتى لا تخسري زوجك العصبي لا تدخلي معه في مناقشات حادة , وإذا وجدته ثائرا يجب عليك أن تتركيه حتى يهدأ وبعدها تأتـــي ردة فعلك المملوءة بالعطف والهدوء بعيداً عن العصبية والانفعال الزائد وبعدها ستلاحظين أنك قد سيطرت على الموقف واستطعت امتصاص غضب زوجك وكسبت وده. 


•الزوج الذكي : 

هذا النوع من الرجال الذين يحبون القراءة والكتابة والإبحار في العلم والعلوم , ومن أجمل صفاته هي أنه يأخذ الأمور بمنطق العقل . 

وأنا استغرب من بعض النساء الذين لا يحبون هذا النوع من الرجال ؟؟ لا أعلم لماذا !! 

الحل عزيزتي هو أن تظهري حبك لذكائه بأن تسئليه أي سؤال يجول في خاطرك .. أي أن تكوني تلميذته في الصف ، كي يجيب على أسئلتك ويستعرض عضلات عقله وقدراته ومعلوماته أمامك ، وعليك في كل مرة أن تشكريه وتمتدحي معلوماته وذكائه .. 


•الزوج البارد : 

يتصف هذا النوع من الرجال بصفة تلخصها الكثير من الزوجات بعبارة هي ( عدم الإحساس بالعاطفة ) .. باردون كقطع الثلج ، صامتون كالأحجار .. يتميزون بالغموض الدائم .. ويفضلون الصمت دائماً على الإفصاح عن مشاعرهم ؟ 

الحل هو أن تعامليه بهدوء وتحفظ ولا تحاولي أن تفتحي معه أي موضوع أو نقاش بل اتركي له الأولوية دائماً في فتح المواضيع والنقاش فيها لأنـــك لو حاولتي الدخول معه في مواضيع ومناقشات فبالتأكيد أنه من الممكن أن تسمعي منه رداً لا يعجبك وخاصة إذا لم ينال الموضوع رضاه .. وحاولي أن يكون ردك دوما مختصرا و موجزا ، وكي تنالي عطفه عبري عن حبك له وقابليه دوما بوجه مليء بالحب والحنان . 


•الزوج الغير حضاري ( الزوج الدهري ) : 

هو الزوج الذي لا يحب التطور ويتمسك بعادات وتقاليد أجداده .. ويظهر هذا في طريقة لبسه للملابس العادية .. وهاتفه المحمول قديم .. فهذا الصنف قنوع بنفسه ، وكثيرا ما نجد من النساء لا يحبون هذا الصنف من الرجال والسبب أنهم لا يجدون الحرية معهم ؟؟ والحرية التي يقصدونها قد تكون يف رغبتهم ( مثلاً ) في لبس العباية المخصرة والمزركشة .. وغيرها من الملابس العصرية ..! 

الحل عزيزتي هو أن تكوني كابنته الصغيرة التي تطيع أباها وتأكدي أن هذا النوع من الرجال يخاف عليك من الفتن في زمن انتشر فيها الفتن فأطيعيه ولا تعانديه وإذا فكرت قليلا ستجدي انه لا يريد إلا مصلحتك وستكونين معه أنت الرابحة في الدنيا والآخرة بإذن الله تعالى .. 

وبالنسبة لمظهره فحاولي بأسلوب لبق ولا يجرح مشاعره أن تشجعيه على لبس كل ما هو جديد كأن تشتري له ملابس كهدية أو تمتدحي نوعية معينة من الملابس أو الألوان حتى يرتدي مثلها دون أن تؤذي مشاعره أو تسببي له الإهانــــة . 


•الزوج الحضاري ( عاشق المظاهر ) : 

هذا الصنف من الرجال هو الذي يعشق المظاهر ويظهر هذا في ملبسهم ومسكنهم .. فهذا الصنف يحب شراء الأشياء الفخمة والثمينة والتفاخر بها أمام الناس. 

والطريقة للوصول إلى قلبه هو معدته وأيضا اهتمامك بان يعيش في جو جميل مزين بالورود والإكسسوارات المختلفة واهم من ذالك هو اهتمامك أنت بمظهرك وان تطلي عليه كل يوم بثوب جميل وأنيق فهذا الصنف من الرجال يعشقون الجمال ويجدون المتعة في النظر إلى الأشياء الجميلة لذالك أحسني في اختيار لبسك وترتيب منزلك ، ولكن تذكري أن هذا لا يعني الذهاب إلى البنوك والاقتراض منها من أجل ( المظاهر الكاذبة ) أو حتى تبديد المال والثروة في هذه الكماليات فحاولي دائماً نصحه وتوجيهه إلى الاقتصاد وعدم الاقتراض والحياة على قدر الدخل الموضوع لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى قال ( إن المبذرين كانوا إخوان الشياطين ) . 


•الزوج الهمجي : 

هو الزوج الذي لا يحسن التصرف مع زوجته بمعنى ليس لديه أسلوب لبق في التعامل معها ويعتبر زوجته كعاملة لديه تطيع أوامره وتنفذها من دون اعتراض .. 

الحل هو مهما كان طبع زوجك فكلنا نعلم أن الزوج يصبح طفلا إذا استطاعت الزوجة أن تكسبه بطريقة ذكية وأما عن أسلوبه فحاولي أن تجلسي معه جلسة مصارحة وتحاولي أن تصارحيه بطريقة حنونة ولبقة أن يغير أسلوبه معك ، فكوني دائماً كالمياه الباردة التي تطفئ النار المشتعلة وتذكري قول الله تعالى : ( إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب ) .. 

لذلك تقربي منه وأظهري حبك وحنانك واهتمامك والأهم من هذا ( طاعتـــــــــــــــــك ) فكوني دائماً الزوجة المطيعة الخادمة لزوجها ولكن هذا لا يعني قهرك وإذلالك ولكن من أجل الحفاظ على بيتك وأسرتك سارعي إلى إجابة مطالبه دون تسويف أو تفويت وإذا قال لك شيئاً أو أمرك بأمر وبطريقة استفزازية أو بلهجة صارمة وقاسية حاولي أن تطفئي غضبه بقولك على سبيل المثال ( من عيوني يالغالي ) ( أنت تآمــــــر أمــــــر ) ( حاضرين للحلوين ) وهكذا ... وبهذه الطريقة تطفئي غضبه وتنالي محبته وتحافظي عليه .. ولا تقولي له أبداً العبارات التي تخلق المشاكل أكثر وأكثر مثل ( أنــــــا لست خادمتك ) ، ( لست عبدة عندك اشتريتها بمالك ) ، ( لا لــــــن أفعــــل ) ... كوني يا عزيزتي المرأة الذكية العاقلة ، المطيعـــة الصابرة .. ألا تعلمين أن الصابـــــرة والشاكــــــرة في جنة عرضها كعرض السموات والأرض ؟!؟! 


•الزوج الحنون : 

هو الزوج الذي يحب إسعاد زوجته ويحزن عند حزنها ويتألم لألمها وتراه دائماً يحب مساعدتها في الأعمال المنزلية لكي ينال رضاها .. وللأسف فإن الكثير من النساء يعتقدون بأن هذا يدل على ضعف في شخصيتهم .. (لا يعجبهم العجب ولا الصيام في رجب ) ومهما كان حنيته فإنه إذا ثار فانه سيثور كالبركان عليك ، والحل هو أن تتعاملي معه مثلما يعاملك بل وأحسن مما يعاملك ( هل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان ؟! ) .. 


•الزوج العنيد: 

هذا الصنف من الرجال هو الذي يعشق النظام والانتظام .. ويصعب علينا التعامل معهم إلا إذا تعاملنا معهم بمهارة وفن ، والحل هو عدم خروجك من نظامهم وتعليماتهم وعبيره عن حبك .. وامدحيه حتى تكسبي ثقته وحبه .. وانتبهي بان لا تدخلي معه في نقاش حاد لأنك في الآخر ستكونين أنت الخاسرة الوحيدة ! ... لذلك حاولي مناقشته بأسلوب هادئ ورزين ، واعرضي نصيحتك بطيبة وعفوية دون محاولة إجباره على أخذها ، وإذا رأيته يحاول أن يفعل أمراً خاطئاًَ ولا يريد الأخذ بنصيحتك فانصحيه بالذهاب إلى أصدقائه وأقربائه والناس الطيبين لسؤالهم وأخذ مشورتهم حتى يقتنع لما هو خير لكم إن شاء الله .. 


•الزوج المراهق : 

هو الذي لا يكتفي بالنظر إلي زوجته بل تراه ينظر إلي النساء الأخريات ، ربما لديه مغامرات نسائية تسمعين عنها ولا تدرين ، ربما تجدين أدلة في ثيابه أو بين أغراضه على مغامراته فنصيحتي إليك تكمن في عدم البحث والتلصص لأن البحث والتصلل وتفتيش الجيوب يؤدي إلى مصائب أدهى وأعظم ، فهذا النوع من الرجال يعاني من ( نقص ) يراه فيك ولذلك سعى إلى البحث عنه عند الأخريات ولذلك حاولي الاهتمام بنفسك وبمظهرك وغيري من أسلوبك في الكلام معه واجعليه يحس بمحبتك إليه وشوقك له وسارعي دائماً إلى السؤال عنه وإرسال الرسائل القصيرة التي تذكره بحبك له وإعجابك به وتقدمي منه عندما يعود إلى البيت وقبليه بين عينيه وأظهري له محبتك وحنانك وكوني كل يوم امرأة جديدة حتى يعود إلى بيته وأسرته وهذا أفضل بكثير من البحث عن ( البلاوي ) وتضخيمها وخلق المشاكل حولها ، وتذكري عزيزتي بأنك زوجته الأولى وأنه مهما ابتعد سيعود إليك طالما يجد عندك الحضن الدافىء والسكن المريح والمحبة التي لا نهاية لها !! 


•الزوج الرومانسي : 

للأسف هذا الصنف من الرجال قليلون .. فهذا الصنف يجيد ممارسة الحب والكلام المعسول .. ويعبر عما في داخله بسهولة .. فهذا هدية عمرك فحاولي الحفاظ عليه وكوني دائماً أكثر رومانسية منه وكوني له مثلما يريد حتى تحققي معه السعادة الزوجية بإذن الله تعالـــــى .. 


ملاحظة 


عزيزتي اعلمي أن داخل قلب كل زوج كنز من العاطفة والرومانسية وهذا لن يظهر إلا إذا اجتهدت في تحسين معاملتك مع زوجك .. فلا تحاولي أن تحولي حياتك إلى جحيم فالرجل يتحول إلى طفل صغير إذا استقبلته بعد عودته من عمله بمظهر لائق وكلام رقيق ومعسول مهما كان طبعه أو كان مرهق بعد عودته من العمل أو واقع تحت أزمة مالية . 

فلا تشتكي دوما من طبعه الحاد وخروجه دوما من المنزل ولكن اسألي نفسك وراجعيها .. ستجدي أنك قد قصرت معه في شيء .. 

فاجئيه دوما بالهدايا والكلمات الجميلة فالمرأة قلبها مملوء بالعواطف والمشاعر وتجيد استخدامه أكثر من الرجل فاستغليه حتى يتعلم هو كيف يحب مثلك وتكسبينه في النهاية .


منقول

__________________


----------



## روزي86 (24 مارس 2010)

•الزوج الرومانسي : 

للأسف هذا الصنف من الرجال قليلون .. فهذا الصنف يجيد ممارسة الحب والكلام المعسول .. ويعبر عما في داخله بسهولة .. فهذا هدية عمرك فحاولي الحفاظ عليه وكوني دائماً أكثر رومانسية منه وكوني له مثلما يريد حتى تحققي معه السعادة الزوجية بإذن الله تعالـــــى .. 


انا عايزة من ده هههههههههههه

موضوع عسل يا قمر انتي

بس لما يجي هبقي اقولك طلع ايه من الانواع دي كلها

تسلم ايدك


----------



## al lool (24 مارس 2010)

موضوع بجد رائع رائع رائع يا  netta ياريت كل الستات يقروه والرجاله بردوا عشان يعرفوا هما مين من كل دول
ثانكس بجد ​


----------



## al lool (24 مارس 2010)

وعلى فكره الراجل الواحد ممكن يكون كل دول 
يعنى مره كده ومره كده 
وعلى حسب المواقف 
وهو ده الراجل المميز من وجهة نظرى​


----------



## Twin (24 مارس 2010)

*



			•الزوج الذكي :
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *هذا النوع من الرجال الذين يحبون القراءة والكتابة والإبحار في العلم والعلوم , ومن أجمل صفاته هي أنه يأخذ الأمور بمنطق العقل . *
> 
> *وأنا استغرب من بعض النساء الذين لا يحبون هذا النوع من الرجال ؟؟ لا أعلم لماذا !! *
> 
> *الحل عزيزتي هو أن تظهري حبك لذكائه بأن تسئليه أي سؤال يجول في خاطرك .. أي أن تكوني تلميذته في الصف ، كي يجيب على أسئلتك ويستعرض عضلات عقله وقدراته ومعلوماته أمامك ، وعليك في كل مرة أن تشكريه وتمتدحي معلوماته وذكائه .. *





*



			•الزوج الحنون :
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *هو الزوج الذي يحب إسعاد زوجته ويحزن عند حزنها ويتألم لألمها وتراه دائماً يحب مساعدتها في الأعمال المنزلية لكي ينال رضاها .. وللأسف فإن الكثير من النساء يعتقدون بأن هذا يدل على ضعف في شخصيتهم .. (لا يعجبهم العجب ولا الصيام في رجب ) ومهما كان حنيته فإنه إذا ثار فانه سيثور كالبركان عليك ، والحل هو أن تتعاملي معه مثلما يعاملك بل وأحسن مما يعاملك ( هل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان ؟! ) .. *



*



			•الزوج الرومانسي :
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *للأسف هذا الصنف من الرجال قليلون .. فهذا الصنف يجيد ممارسة الحب والكلام المعسول .. ويعبر عما في داخله بسهولة .. فهذا هدية عمرك فحاولي الحفاظ عليه وكوني دائماً أكثر رومانسية منه وكوني له مثلما يريد حتى تحققي معه السعادة الزوجية بإذن الله تعالـــــى ..*


 


*Thank you*​


----------



## tamav maria (24 مارس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> •الزوج الرومانسي :
> 
> للأسف هذا الصنف من الرجال قليلون .. فهذا الصنف يجيد ممارسة الحب والكلام المعسول .. ويعبر عما في داخله بسهولة .. فهذا هدية عمرك فحاولي الحفاظ عليه وكوني دائماً أكثر رومانسية منه وكوني له مثلما يريد حتى تحققي معه السعادة الزوجية بإذن الله تعالـــــى ..
> 
> ...



اشكرك روزي حبيبتي 
وانشاءالله يطلع اللي انت عاوزاه
واحب تملي اشوفك في مواضيعي


----------



## tamav maria (24 مارس 2010)

عزيزتي twin 
اشكرك علي مشاركتك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## tamav maria (24 مارس 2010)

al lool قال:


> وعلى فكره الراجل الواحد ممكن يكون كل دول
> يعنى مره كده ومره كده
> وعلى حسب المواقف
> وهو ده الراجل المميز من وجهة نظرى​




عندك حق  يا lool 
لان مافيش اي انسان حلو علي طول 
ان وحش علي طول يعني حسب 
تغيير الجو  ههههههههه
اشكرك


----------



## al lool (24 مارس 2010)

netta قال:


> عندك حق يا lool
> لان مافيش اي انسان حلو علي طول
> ان وحش علي طول يعني حسب
> تغيير الجو ههههههههه
> اشكرك


 
الموضوع مش موضوع حلو ووحش لو فكرتى فى كل صفه ستجدى أنها لها وقت يجب أن تكون فيه 

فالبارد لو فى موقف عصبيه سيكون أفضل من العصبى مثلاً

وغير كده يعتبر الموضوع نوع من التغيير والتجديد​


----------



## Mason (1 أبريل 2010)

netta قال:


> •الزوج الذكي :
> 
> هذا النوع من الرجال الذين يحبون القراءة والكتابة والإبحار في العلم والعلوم , ومن أجمل صفاته هي أنه يأخذ الأمور بمنطق العقل .
> 
> ...


 

*كلام صح مية بالمية*
*وميرسى ياعسل على الطرق الجميلة للتعامل مع كل نوع *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (1 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جامد اووووووووى


----------



## النهيسى (9 أبريل 2010)

*
أشكرك جدا للموضوع الرائع جداا

لكننى أرى من الصعب تصنيف الأنسان

فليس هناك رجلا رومانسيا دائما أو نكديا دائما وهكذا
​​*


----------



## tamav maria (9 أبريل 2010)

اشكرك اخي النهيسي
انا معاك في رايك 
هو فعلا يمكن ما يكنش فيه 
رجل روم


----------



## tamav maria (9 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> أشكرك جدا للموضوع الرائع جداا
> 
> لكننى أرى من الصعب تصنيف الأنسان
> ...




اشكرك اخي النهيسي 
هو فعلا من الصعب ان نجد رجلا رومانسيا
دائما بس صدقني في رجلا  نكديا دائما


----------



## tamav maria (9 أبريل 2010)

بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع قال:


> موضوع جامد اووووووووى



:big35: بحبك يايسوع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2010)

*


موضوع رائع جداااا 

عجبني

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رائع 
شكرا كتير على الموضوع 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## tamav maria (11 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> 
> موضوع رائع جداااا
> ...




اشكرك عزيزي كليمو
رأيك مهم للمنتدي


----------

